# Anyone watching "Inside No 9"?



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Brilliant and subtle comedy. Or maybe I'm just tickled by simple things. 
Yesterday two dumb robbers trying to nick a picture had me creased up. 

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess I'm the only one then.

Ray.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Season 4 finished earlier this year still awaiting news of series 5. Brilliant series as you would expect from Steve Pemberton and Reece Shearsmith.


----------

